# Pictures of My Boys



## blackjack (Feb 5, 2018)

I finally got some decent pictures of my guys. The first is Petyr. He's my pride and joy. He's funny and crazy in his cage, but is the perfect shoulder rider. Next is Tormund, it was nearly impossible to get his picture taken. He wasn't thrilled by this. You can see Tyrion's odd eyes in this picture. He actually loves getting his photo taken. Last is Bronn. I actually took this picture a few days ago. It was a great pic and he had no interest in the photo shoot today, so I gave up on it.


----------



## rattiemom4life (Jan 5, 2018)

You sure do have some beautiful boys!! Do you happen to know what color Tormund is? I have a feeling my little baby Mac will look like him


----------



## MRM (Dec 26, 2016)

Very cute!


----------



## blackjack (Feb 5, 2018)

Thanks

I'm not always certain with all the different tones. I just call him a beige hooded.


----------



## Spud_The_Rat (Jan 28, 2018)

omg i am in love!!! petyr omg! so cute. side rant pretty happy i found fellow rat people


----------

